# Smoking Cessation Counseling 99406,99407



## rbrister (Apr 16, 2012)

Some of our Cardiologist are wanting to bill for Smoking Cessation Counseling, codes 99406 and 99407.  Does anyone know if they have to do a report for the counselling separate from the office visit that they do?  Currently they are putting the time spent counselling in a section in their visit note.  
Any help or direction to material on this would be appriciated!

Thanks!


----------



## MMadrigal (Apr 16, 2012)

*Smoking cessation*

We are billing for th3 99406 (greater than 3 minutes), when pt's have fractures, or any type of wound.  Doctor does have a template that he inserts, documenting how smoking slows healing, etc.  We also document that the counseling was "> than 3 minutes".  

Right now, only the medicare plans are paying this service, about $12.00.  Mary


----------



## Agiomi (Apr 16, 2012)

*Smoking cessation*

I only have my MD's document that it was discussed and the length of time and we are getting rimbursed by both medicare and PPO's.  No one has requested chart notes yet.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 16, 2012)

Off the subject but MMadrigal what is your picture?


----------

